

Technical overview of how 3d displays work - _delirium
http://www.dgp.toronto.edu/~gf/Research/Volumetric%20UI/3-D%20Displays%20A%20review%20of%20current%20technologies.htm

======
_delirium
FWIW, this appears to have originally been published in _Displays_ 17(2):
100-110 [1997], though the technology has barely changed (in particular, the
no-glasses 3d technologies that the article discusses as still in development,
are still in development today).

